# كتب لكل من يريد أن يصير طيارا . . .



## شيراد الجزائر (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم . . . 
كــتابان جديدان منصوح بهما للطيارين . . . 
تمتعوا و لا تنسوا أصحابهم بالدعاء 
الكتاب الأول 
دليل الطيار في هندسة الطيران
Pilot's-Handbook-of-Aeronautical-Knowledge





حملوه


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (19 فبراير 2009)

وهذا الكتاب الثاني
دليل تحليق الطائرة 
Airplane-Flying-Handbook




حملوه


----------



## مختار الجزائري (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي شيراد على هذه الكتب القيمة وجاري التحميل


----------



## م/ مصطفي (10 يونيو 2009)

بــارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب / عــادل , علي هذه الكتب القيمــه


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 يونيو 2009)

كويس قوى بس هل هذا الكتاب يواكب تطورات العصر بالنسبه للطائرات الحديثه


----------



## vendetta (10 يونيو 2009)

مش غريب عليك ياشيراد بس للاسف الروابط ادنا Error ​ 
مجهودك مميز جدااااااااا​ 

ومبروك ماتش الجزائر ياعم ​ 

ولو هانتقل عليك ياريت تبئوا ترجعولنا الصابونه اللى خدناها فى الماتش ومبروك للمره التانيه ​


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخي الغالي عادل


----------



## عبدالمجيد لطرش (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا شيراد هناك تعطيل في تحميل الكتب دائما يظهر لي ERROR لو سمحت ابعث لي هذه الكتب عبر ( madid , puis tirer de 6 et puis 13 et puis arrobass et puis hotmail et puis point et puis com


----------



## جاسر (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

رابطان جديدان :

الكتاب الأول: http://www.mediafire.com/?02ngz2ikrjh

الكتاب الثاني: http://www.mediafire.com/?yyjmvti3thr

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## بلال عودات (8 يوليو 2009)

اريد ان استفسر عن الدراسة الطيران في استراليا كم التكلفة وهل الشهادة معترف فيها بالادن


----------



## بلال عودات (8 يوليو 2009)

*الاردن*

ما نوع شهادة التي يعطيها معهد خاركوف لطيران
الطيران في معهد خاركوف


----------



## richi2casa (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم مشكور اخي الغالي


----------



## مـ سـ لـ م (11 يوليو 2009)

شكراً على هذا المجهود


----------



## snd15 (11 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك مهندس عادل ...

تحياتي


----------



## gougou (15 يوليو 2009)

ماذا عن الجزائريين... هل يستطيعون ان يدرسوا في بلادهم و يصبحوا طيارين ؟الرجاء الرد السريع تحصلت على البكالوريا و بقي 3 ايام على ان اختار الشعبة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (15 يوليو 2009)

السلامك عليكم أخي gougou مبارك البكالوريا
توجد مدرسة طيران في باتنة تسمى الأوراس للطيران تتيح تكوين الطيارين المدنيين و العسكريين 
كما بامكانك الإلتحاق بالمدرسة العليا للطيران بطفراوي لتصبح طيارا عسكريا 
أو الإلتحاق بمعهد الطيران بالبليدة -موجود على دليل البكالوريا- لتدرس الطيران ثم بامكانك التخصص في تولوز الفرنسية بعد 3 سنوات بالمعهد


----------



## المعلوي (1 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## محمد جلال عبد الله (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور
رابط جديد للكتاب الاول

http://www.faa.gov/library/manuals/aviation/pilot_handbook/

إحترامى


----------



## يسرى23 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا الله يحفظك


----------



## يسرى23 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بعد السلام انا يسرى23 من الجزائر ارجوكم ساعدني لاختار فرعي هل اختار فرع العلوم الطبيعية او تقني رياضيات لاستطيع دراسةالطيران رد سريع ارجوكم وشكرا


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## costa337 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

كتب قيمة...ومنكم نستفيد


----------



## ابوبكر ابوشيبه (8 نوفمبر 2010)

اهنئ نفسئ لانضمامى فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## ابوبكر ابوشيبه (8 نوفمبر 2010)

:14: اهنئ نفسئ لانضمامى فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## صلاح الدين التهامى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

لندخل ونرى وشكرا لمجهوداتك أخى الكريم


----------



## dreams1804 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك*​


----------

